# hello,everyone.i am here!



## art1718 (Nov 14, 2007)

hello,everyone,
How are you! 
I have a website. The address is: www.art1718.com. I sell the International famous brand:such as ADIDAS&NiKE&PUMA etc sport shoes and clothes. and the watch&handbag&belts etc. I have many good antiques and collection.If you like,please view my website and tell your friends.I think I will give you much surprise!
If you want wholesale, I will give you the big discount!
God bless you!
www.art1718.com
[email protected]


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

art1718 said:


> hello,everyone,
> How are you!
> I have a website. The address is: www.art1718.com. I sell the International famous brand:such as ADIDAS&NiKE&PUMA etc sport shoes and clothes. and the watch&handbag&belts etc. I have many good antiques and collection.If you like,please view my website and tell your friends.I think I will give you much surprise!
> If you want wholesale, I will give you the big discount!
> ...


Well it's in the right section...Jokes


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

He'd do a better job managing the England girl's football team. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

art1718 said:


> hello,everyone,
> How are you!
> I have a website. The address is: www.art1718.com. I sell the International famous brand:such as ADIDAS&NiKE&PUMA etc sport shoes and clothes. and the watch&handbag&belts etc. I have many good antiques and collection.If you like,please view my website and tell your friends.I think I will give you much surprise!
> If you want wholesale, I will give you the big discount!
> ...


fuck off u loser


----------



## malTTeezer (Nov 27, 2003)

:lol: tell it like it is cam


----------

